# Novato (literalmente)



## Ventomaniaco (12 Mar 2009 às 21:37)

Ola a todos
Chamo-me Guilherme e tenho 15 anos. Até a pouco tempo tinha me decidido no curso que iria tirar Engenharia de energias e do ambiente mas vi uma palestra de um Senhor que tirou o curso de Meteorologia Oceanografia e e geofisica e as suas investigaçoes despertaram me grandes interesses. Por isso fui á net e esses intereses foram crescendo. Estou mais relacionado com o vento até porque faço windsurf kytesurf e bodyboard sendo por isso um dos maiores factores o vento.
Resolvi portanto comprar uma estação para ter os meus proprios resultados aqui da zona.

Fiquei reduzido a tres escolhas: 

o da oregon wmr100
http://www.bs-astro.com/index.php?p...ufacturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1

O da la crosse ws2357
http://www.bs-astro.com/index.php?p...ufacturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1

e o da la crosse ws3650http://www.nouveauxobjets.com/3650.php

Eu não queria uma coisa muito complicada mas ao mesmo tempo fiavel e duravel.

Gostava que a estão pudesse guardar o histórico dos dados pelo menos por 1 dia. 

Obrigado em avanço

ps:eu sei que não é aqui que se fazem as apresentações mas eu não sabia onde e que se faziam e por isso peço desculpa se causei algum transtorno

pps: gostaria de saber tambem se existe algum livro a ensinar sobre a meteorologia.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Mar 2009 às 22:11)

Ventomaniaco disse:


> Ola a todos
> Chamo-me Guilherme e tenho 15 anos. Até a pouco tempo tinha me decidido no curso que iria tirar Engenharia de energias e do ambiente mas vi uma palestra de um Senhor que tirou o curso de Meteorologia Oceanografia e e geofisica e as suas investigaçoes despertaram me grandes interesses. Por isso fui á net e esses intereses foram crescendo. Estou mais relacionado com o vento até porque faço windsurf kytesurf e bodyboard sendo por isso um dos maiores factores o vento.
> Resolvi portanto comprar uma estação para ter os meus proprios resultados aqui da zona.
> 
> ...



Benvindo Ventomaniaco, o tópico das apresentações é aqui:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/forum-comunidade/apresentacoes-121.html


----------

